# Found a Machining Accessory



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 17, 2012)

Found a machining accessory that a lot of us could prob use. 

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=4087


----------



## Starlight Tools (Dec 17, 2012)

These Calculators are very handy and have been mentioned on this site before.  I actually carry and sell them in my store.

Walter


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 17, 2012)

Well I will love to have one.. just so that I have it.

Plus, as time goes, I will not have the laptop near the other computer. It will be nice to be able to verify things on it vs the computer.. the computer that will be running the mill will not be able to talk to the internet. 

Doc


----------



## KySawdust (Dec 17, 2012)

I purchased one several months ago and find it useful for doing math when adding numbers on blueprints / plans.  And the cover is handier than I thought as you can close it and "toss it around" a bit in your toolbox without hurting it.  Or at least so far...:thinking:


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 18, 2012)

Windows Calculator will do all that if you change the view.


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 18, 2012)

Understand that, in the OP, I stated that I will not always have the laptop up and running when using Mach3 on the other machine.. what I am saying is, that I will not be using other programs (except for what is really needed, ie D2nc dxf files). So having the calculator about would be a handy detail. Plus, does the Windows calculator have speeds and feeds in it?


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 18, 2012)

Great idea, I'd seen those before but just never "bit".  Well, I just ordered one. :thumbzup:  I don't have a laptop or smart/cel phone that I can take out in to the shop.  To date I've been using a #2 pencil and scratch pad but I'm pretty sure this little gadget will save enough in time to pay for itself fairly quickly.

Thanks much,

-Ron


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 18, 2012)

Ron, 

I feel that it will be a great lil gagit to have around. 

Doc


----------



## Rockytime (Dec 18, 2012)

I have an app on my smart phone. I have several useful apps. A compass to let me know if I am coming or going, bubble level, converter for all kinds of things, ruler or scale. scale for machine screw drill and tap info, protractor, another unit converter. Also it is something I carry every day. Unfortunately the smart phone is smarter than I am.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Doc, I look forward to trying it out.

Rockytime (and others), I hear a lot about apps used on the smart phones and such and I know about programs for the computer (Heck, I spent the last 25 out of the last 30 years as a computer programmer.)  I guess my problem with these kind of devices in a shop (mine anyway) is the constant hazards to the devices themselves.  Between hot metal flying everywhere, showers of oil and cutting fluids, and metal stock that isn't always placed where it should be I've got to believe that they are "living on borrowed time".  If this calculator (which was built with these conditions in mind - one would hope anyway) somehow becomes part of the chip pile I'm only out seventy or so bucks, smart phone maybe three or four hundred.  Laptops, of course, up the ante even more.

FWIW :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## PurpLev (Dec 19, 2012)

looks pretty useful if it carries all the threading chart data, bolt patterns, feeds and speeds etc. haven't found a smart-phone app that does all of that as of yet (but I could get to websites from the phones that do...). then again the simple calculator is probably more rugged than a smartphone (tossing about)


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 20, 2012)

Just a quick FYI - I ordered the Machinist Calc Pro from Littlemachineshop.com in the early hours of the 17th and it was on my kitchen table when I got home from work on the 19th.  I didn't pay for any type of expedited delivery and they are in California and I'm in Nebraska.  Couldn't have asked for quicker service.

-Ron


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 20, 2012)

Ron, 

If you don't mind, give us some feed back to all you discover about it.. My hearing eyes are wanting to know!


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 20, 2012)

OakRidgeGuy said:


> Ron,
> 
> If you don't mind, give us some feed back to all you discover about it.. My hearing eyes are wanting to know!




The protective case that it comes in seems to be well thought out and should keep it reasonably well protected.  It has a hard "flip-up" cover over the keys/display that is easy to manage and has a "Quick Reference Guide" on the inside for spindle speed, feed rate, and thread sizing.

The handbook is like most technical handbooks, a little daunting at first.  That is, at least until you try out the few examples given and familiarize yourself with how it functions.

You can set the unit up to use either standard or metric units, set the number of decimal places/precision, as well as give answers in fractions (if you're a bit masochistic  ) ie. 1/64, 1/16, etc.

After getting used to it a bit it is fairly simple to calculate the spindle speed, feed rate, and chip load.  For example:

To calculate the spindle speed needed for a 3/4" endmill with a cutting speed of 300 sfm (surface feet per minute) you simply press "3" then the "/" followed by "4" and the "Diam" button to set the diameter of the end mill (or work piece in the lathe).  Next you enter the cut speed by pressing "3", "0", "0" and the "Cut Speed" button.  Now that the parameters are in you simply press the "RPM" button and it will show "1528".

It's pretty much the same for feed rates and cutting speeds.  The chip load calculation is just as simple: Input the cutting speed, say 0.024"/rev and press the "Cut Feed" button and then enter the number of "teeth" on the endmill, say "4", and hit the "#Teeth" button.  Finally press the "Feed/tooth" (feed per tooth or "chip load") and out pops "FPT 0.0060 INCH"

The one thing I think is lacking is that it would be nice to have a "table" of suggested cutting speeds for different metals in the calculator itself.  It's simple enough to consult another reference or if you are used to working with a particular metal you probably already know what it should be but I still think it would be nice to include that information.

Speaking of references, the "drill size", and "threading" functions are great.  You can put in the size of hole you want to make and press the "Drill size" key and it will give you the number, letter, or fractional/decimal size bit closest to the size you need.  If there is not an exact match it gives the next size smaller.  No more trying to read the tiny printing on my drill chart that came with my bit set. 

In the threading reference you just input "1/4" hit "thread size" then put in "24" and press "thread size" again for 1/4" - 24.  Pressing "thread size" repeatedly will go down through a list of values for "cut tap drill size", "roll tap drill size", "close fit drill size", "free fit drill size", "Min. internal pitch dia.", "Max internal pitch dia.", etc. etc.  The information given is dependent on whether you set the "Thread class" to internal (1B, 2B, 3B) or external (1A, 2A, 3A).  If you're doing it in metric all the thread tolerance classes are included for those as well.  It can also give you the wire sizes for "Ideal, Maximum, and Minimum wire sizes" for measuring a particular size and thread.  It seems like it will save a lot of time not having to grab your "Machinist's Handbook" and look it all up in the charts.

Another slick little function is the calculation of bolt patterns.  You can lay out a circular pattern by inputting the bolt circle diameter and the number of bolts and it will produce a list of "X-Y" coordinates as well as center-to-center spacing based upon where you set the start coordinates, and the angular position of the first bolt (those are optional settings).  Your DRO may already have this function built in but if not this could be a great little headache saving device. 

It is set up for making both right triangle functions and circle calculations more intuitive with dedicated keys.  Trig. functions are also included for where they can come in handy.

To save on batteries there is an auto-shutoff for those of us who might get "distracted" while performing other operations, that's always nice.  It also has a 1-year warranty. 

Overall I'd say that it was a great buy (if you buy it before the end of December from Littlemachineshop.com there is a $20 dollar rebate) at $55 + shipping (rebate is probably good where ever you buy it but I like doing business with the "small guys" - see my note about quick service above  ).

I can try and answer any other questions you might have if anyone is interested.

-Ron


----------



## KevinL (Dec 20, 2012)

I made it a requirement in my classes this last fall and for the most part I like it.  Two reasons that I went to it:

     1.       No cell phones in the lab.  Students would say that they are using the calculator but were really texting.
     2.       Instructor doesn’t need to know how to run 15 different kinds of calculators.

There are some algebra functions that it doesn’t do the best on.  Wish that it had ( ) buttons …..    

The company does send out monthly questioners and polls on what is needed.  They also have an emulator that works on computers so it’s easy for me to blow everything up on the classroom screen so everyone knows what buttons to hit.  Some of last month’s questions dealt with estimating and feed rates. 

They have been a very good company to work with.  They also had a booth setup at the IMTS in the students pavilion so the do see the importance of training for the next generation.


----------

